# Easy T Auto Pretreater



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like the folks at Easy T are releasing a new auto pretreater.

Features:

1. Has 3 bulk bottles containing dark pretreat, light/poly pretreat, and nozzle cleaner.

2. Auto moving platen with 3 pretreatment spray sizes

3. Auto cleaning at end of day/cycle.

$995 pre-release price, looks like I'm going to have to hop on one of these.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I wonder how it would performe. Peristaltic or vacum pump?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

No clue, haven't inquired yet. Might switch my deposit on my 3rd printer to this. Pretreat by hand is a killer although ImageArmor is amazing.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> Looks like the folks at Easy T are releasing a new auto pretreater.
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...


Is there a video on the pretreater? How can you consider buying it without at least a video, what happens if it has problems working correctly?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

For $1000? There's almost no risk. If it fails, we build on top of the platform.

$3 a day amortized over a year = 1/2 shirt worth of profit a day to recover the funds. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Can you use any pretreater or do you have to use their fulid

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## viva shirt (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey, guys, i am new here and been learning so much from this awesome forum. would like to know more about this pre treater cuz is affordable. and meanwhile trying so hard use pre treat by myself and still a long way to go. cheers!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm assuming it'll work with most pretreatment fluids but I guess I'll be the first to find out...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

doesnt look like it has a platen for sleeves.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

treefox2118 said:


> No clue, haven't inquired yet. Might switch my deposit on my 3rd printer to this. Pretreat by hand is a killer although ImageArmor is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


The new pretreat Image Armor Pretreatment for DTG inks "Image Armor" doesn't require a pretreat machine the stuff is awesome and can be spray applied by wagner or spray bottle with great results, to much pretreat is actually better unlike with previous brands. Its the perfect pretreat for new to dtg businesses (newbies) It does not have the small application window of success like the previous pretreats. The only real reason to have a pretreat machine now is to reduce mess and save money on pretreat cost by applying the exact amount each shirt. It would be hard to justify the cost of a pretreat machine with the advent of Image Armor without having a considerable volume of shirts usually not the case with new dtg companies. When they get to the point of serious volume to justify a pretreat machine it would only make sense to get a "high end" pt machine like the Viper xpt 6000 that would target specific areas like left/ right pocket print and specific dimensions to be sprayed hence saving a lot of $ on pretreat with a large volume of prints.. For the new dtg user pt machines are just a convenience when there using the Image Armor product pretreat.. Here is the thread on the IA pt for those that are not aware of this awesome new product Testing New Pretreat about to be released!!!


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with you Jeff, but.. think about small shops or home business that don't have room for pretreating. Having a pretreater really helps the mess as you said. And I belive that this kind of bussineses are a pretty high percentage of all DTG operators. 

And now because image armour is out I see even more potencial for low end pretreaters because now they will require more simple design, because the smoothness of pretreatment aplication isn't so crucial.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Smalzstein said:


> I agree with you Jeff, but.. think about small shops or home business that don't have room for pretreating. Having a pretreater really helps the mess as you said. And I belive that this kind of bussineses are a pretty high percentage of all DTG operators.
> 
> And now because image armour is out I see even more potencial for low end pretreaters because now they will require more simple design, because the smoothness of pretreatment aplication isn't so crucial.


Wait till you try the pretreat! you will see what I mean, its very simple to apply and over applying only increases wash ability It is nothing like what your used to using! All you really need with this product is a wagner or hlvp sprayer and card board box to contain it! Its a priceless addition to dtg. a Pretreat machine will be a good addition for convenience but... not needed for start ups. the guy that owns Image Armor also owns the Viper pretreat machine line up (Brian Walker) Im sure he has something cooking for startups with this new pt in mind, I highly doubt he will let anyone beat him at his own game due to the ease of use of the IA. Think about it the golden rule "He who has the gold makes the rules"  It really has changed the game plan as far as pretreat goes. I have no doubt after testing the pretreat that he will be firmly in control of the pretreat world of dtg within the year..


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with Jeff completely. Pretreaters were pretty much required to achieve consistent prints prior to Image Armor. Now as long as u get enough on you are good. No more small Window to prevent the peeling that resulted due to to much pretreat. So the Wagner sprayer is back in. But as mentioned a pretreat machine is handy in containing overspray, controlling your pretreat utilization. But not critical to a startup.


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

spiderx1 said:


> I agree with Jeff completely. Pretreaters were pretty much required to achieve consistent prints prior to Image Armor. Now as long as u get enough on you are good. No more small Window to prevent the peeling that resulted due to to much pretreat. So the Wagner sprayer is back in. But as mentioned a pretreat machine is handy in containing overspray, controlling your pretreat utilization. But not critical to a startup.


Well I guess with being new to DTG...I will save the 1000 dollars and try it by hand/Wagner sprayer. It seems Image Armor even impresses you guy's that have been doing DTG for years !!


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

Iron Jaw said:


> Is there a video on the pretreater? How can you consider buying it without at least a video, what happens if it has problems working correctly?


Just checking if the video on the pretreater is completed?

I need to speed up the pretreating process.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I would also like to see this also the video for the new deluxe.

Lack of those dosen't help the current views on Easy T...


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> I would also like to see this also the video for the new deluxe.
> 
> Lack of those dosen't help the current views on Easy T...


I wanted to call them on the status of the videos for both the pretreater / Deluxe II and I can not find the phone # anywhere on the Easy T site.


----------

